
A Hippocratic Oath for artificial intelligence practitioners - patrickxb
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/14/a-hippocratic-oath-for-artificial-intelligence-practitioners
======
sgt101
What unspeakable waffle, if we are going in that direction then I prefer this
one (from the pen of Frank Herbert) :

"Thou shalt not make a machine in the likeness of a human mind."

